# Cooking brats in the oven



## JoAnn L.

*Cooking bratwurst in the oven*

Does anyone know of a recipe for cooking bratwurst in the oven? I have seen the recipe somewhere and now I can't find it. Thanks for any help. JoAnn L.


----------



## Ishbel

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaa.  Now, I KNOW that children can be a pain, but that doesn't mean you can put them in an oven...


----------



## Andy M.

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Hahahaaaaaaaaaaa. Now, I KNOW that children can be a pain, but that doesn't mean you can put them in an oven...


 

A Scots tradition, I presume?


----------



## Ishbel

Not at all!  I'm merely questioning whether ANY child should be put in an oven


----------



## MJ

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Not at all! I'm merely questioning whether ANY child should be put in an oven


LOL! This is the kind of brat (sounds like brot) they mean, Ishbel:


----------



## IcyMist

Giggle


----------



## Ishbel

MJ - I knew what it was, but couldn't resist the temptation......


----------



## Caine

For some reason, this question made me think of Hansel & Gretel.


----------



## Constance

Caine said:
			
		

> For some reason, this question made me think of Hansel & Gretel.



My thought, too, Caine.  

JoAnn, I would lay them out on a foil covered baking sheet along with some thinly sliced onions and peppers, maybe even a few potatoes. Toss all with olive oil, season vegies with salt and pepper, and roast at about 375 degrees until tender, turning about halfway through. 

My husband often cooks them in a skillet, along with the onions and peppers, and that's very good too. Once they are nicely browned, he dumps in part of a beer, puts on a lid, and let's it all steam a few minutes. Yum!


----------



## auntdot

I hate to do this, but it does give new meaning to the dish Tater Tots.


----------



## JoAnn L.

You guys are great. I never gave it a thought about the spelling. I will have to be more careful. The right spelling of course is Bratwurst. Thanks for a good laugh. JoAnn L.


----------



## Constance

auntdot said:
			
		

> I hate to do this, but it does give new meaning to the dish Tater Tots.



Aunt Dot!


----------



## MJ

auntdot said:
			
		

> I hate to do this, but it does give new meaning to the dish Tater Tots.


 lm*o....  

I found this at over at the Johnsonville.com Site



> *INDOOR BROILING*
> 
> Place links on broiler rack at least 7-9 inches below heating element and broil until golden brown (about 10-12 minutes each side). Serve and enjoy!


 
http://www.johnsonville.com/siteconf.nsf/Lkp/cookingDirections_freshGrilling.html


----------



## mish

And, when the little tikes are good, they get a brat hot tub  

http://www.johnsonville.com/SiteConf.nsf/LkpAll/theArtOfGrillingLanding.html

(There are some great recipes there. )


----------



## mish

MJ, we must have posted at the same time. 

That was one ugly old grille.


----------



## MJ

mish said:
			
		

> MJ, we must have posted at the same time.


Yep, and thanks for that recipe link! My mouth is watering over that Reuben Brat recipe...


----------



## Claire

Oh, dear.  I think I know a few who should spend some time in the oven!  Around here everyone calls them brats and spells it that way, but when they refer to children it is pronounced differently.


----------



## mish

*The 'Other' Brat*


----------



## mish

MJ said:
			
		

> Yep, and thanks for that recipe link! My mouth is watering over that Reuben Brat recipe...


 
You're welcome, MJ. YUM! Reuben Brats. 

JoAnne, I've never made brats in the oven. Instead, I cook them on an indoor grille -- the beer/cheese flavor brats with potatoes O'Brien (or hash browns), onions, green peppers and some worcestershire sauce. Add some shredded cheddar, close the lid till the cheese melts, put the brats, onions, peppers on a bun, with mustard and extra shredded cheddar and the hash browns on the side with ketchup. Mmmmmm.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Your recipe sounds wonderful. Can't wait to try it. Thanks. JoAnn L.


----------

